# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  E drejta për të dhënë e për të marrë jetën

## Albo

Kohet e fundit ne shoqerine amerikane eshte rindezur debati mbi te drejten e jetes qe nuk eshte nje debat amerikan por mbarenjerezor. Shkark per ndezjen e ketij debati, jane dy ngjarje qe jane pasqyruar fort ne mediat amerikane.

Ngjarja e pare lidhet me nje paciente qe eshte ne nje gjendje jo te ndergjegjeshme prej plot 13 vjetesh, pas nje aksidenti te rende qe ajo pesoi. Pacientja, prej 13 vjetesh mbahet ne jete me nje tub ne stomak prej nga i hidhet ushqim, pasi ajo vete jo vetem qe nuk ka kontroll mbi trupin e saj, por nuk ka kontroll as mbi psiqiken e saj. Burri i saj ka kerkuar nderprerjen e ushqimit me anen e tubit qe do te coje ne vdekjen e pacienties, duke e justifikuar kete me fjalet se "vete gruaja ime do ta kerkonte nje gje te tille nese do te ishte e ndergjegjeshme per gjendjen ne te cilen eshte".

Nga ana tjeter, familja e pacientes qe i ka qendruar prane asaj per 13 vjet, nuk pranon qe vajza e tyre te perfundoje ne kete menyre dhe ata besojne se vajza e tyre eshte ndergjegjshme. Familja ka shprehur deshiren per tu perkujdesur per bijen e tyre pa marre parasysh asgje.

Ceshtja vajti ne gjyq dhe gjykata vendosen ti njohin burrit te pacientes kerkesen e tij, duke autorizuar heqjen e tubit. Pak dite pasi kjo ndodhi, pas nje reagimi te nje numri te madh amerikanesh, kongresmenet dhe governatori i Florides nxorren nje ligj qe e hodhi poshte verdiktin e gjykates se apelit. Pacientes iu kthye serrisht burrimi i vetem i egzistence, tubi ne stomak.

*Si mendoni, kush ka te drejte ne kete rast, burri apo familja? Ne nje plan me te gjere, kush e ka te drejten e marrjes se jetes?*


Ngjarja e dyte u kurorezua sot me firmosjen e presidentit Bush te nje ligji mbi abortin qe kongresi aprovoi. Behet fjale per ate proces abortimi qe njihet si "abort i pjesshem" pasi emibroni ka arritur pjekurine e vet ne barkun e nene dhe femija eshte vetem pak dite nga dalja ne driten e diellit. Ky ligj, u kalua ne parlament per heren e trete ne keto 10 vjetet e fundit, por dy heret e para u hodh poshte me veton e presidentit Klinton. Kesaj here presidenti Bush e firmosi ne ligj, por nje seri aktpadish gjyqesore jane ngritur mbi ligjin nga organizata te caktuara qe mbrojne te drejten e gruas per te zgjedhur, ose ate qe njihet si e drejta e abortit.

*Pyetja qe ju shtrohet eshte: Cili eshte qendrimi juaj mbi abortin dhe cfare ju ka shtyre te mbani kete qendrim? Ne nje plan me te gjere, kush mendoni se e ka te drejten e dhenies se jetes?*

----------


## shkodrane82

NE rastin e pare une personalisht jam nga ana e burrit, sepse nje periudhe 13 vjecare eshte shkaterruese dhe tejet e lodhshme te kujdesesh per nje njeri qe ekziston vetem si hije ne kete jete..
Edhe familja se ka te lehte sepse nuk eshte kollaj te mbytesh ne ate menyre njeriun e dashur, por ndoshta akoma ato sjane marre me te sepse pas disa kohesh ato do merziten gjithashtu...
Eshte njesoj si te marresh nje kukull dhe ti besh hysmet, me vjen keq te them po kot e lejojne ate femer te jetoje......

Ndersa rasti i dyte persa i perket abortit une jam krejtesisht kundra, por e di se ne disa raste eshte i pashmangshem..
Mund te jete doktori ai qe te kerkon dicka te tille per mos zhvillimin e fetusit apo per ndonje anomali shendetesore, duhet te vuash me mire heret per ate humbje sesa gjithe jeten te kesh nje femi te semure ose dhe me ndonje sindrome down.
Ka dhe raste qe femija eshte nga nje lidhje e jashteligjshme dhe nje gje e tille per ne shqiptaret eshte turp i madh, po sikur te me ndodhte mua do e haja turpin me buke dhe kurre sdo e abortoja nje bebe qe e ka shkruar Zoti qe do dali ne drite...
Ndoshta edhe ne kur erdhem ne jete ska qene momenti i pershtatshem per prinderit tone, dhe kane kaluar shume peripecira ne jete....po qe pra ku jemi...
E drejta e te jetuarit te jepet vetem nje here,dhe ne cdo fetus eshte nje jete e re, ndoshta nje Mit i ri..
E pse duhet te cohet dem ashtu kot??
Une po zgjatem shume ne kete topic sepse shoqia ime ka abortuar dje me dashje se sdonte femi, brenda ne shpirt me duket si kriminele ajo femer..pa dashur te fyej askend  po femra qe i heqin femijet se sduan telashe jane kriminele te atyre krijesave te pafajshme qe te ndricojne jeten...!
Gjithsesi ato vajza, gra qe gjinden ne nje pozite te tille te mendojne dy here rresht para se te bejne nje veprim te tille, sepse do te vije dita qe do te pendohen shume per cfare 
kane bere....!

----------


## vana

Une mendoj si hollandezet, kur vuajtja eshte pa shpresa, eshte me mire ti japesh fund jetes!
As nje njeri nuk e meriton jeten ashtu!!

----------


## AgainstAllOdds

Per mendimin tim , burri nuk ka te drejte ta firmosi denimin me vdekje te gruas se vet ! Ai nese nuk do me telashe , te ndahet ligjerisht me te dhe te vazhdoje jeten e vet . Sic thone , shpresa vdes me njeriun , prandaj dhe reagimi i familjes se asaj vajzes fatkeqe , eshte i kuptueshem dhe meqense i shoqi do te heq dore nga kujdesja ndaj gruas se tij ( e kuptueshme dhe e pranueshme sjellja e tij mendoj..) atehere le te merret familja e saj me te...!
Sa per abortin , pavaresisht se eshte nje lloj i vecante krimi , eshte gjithshtu nje mundesi me shume per zgjedhur ne jete prandaj une per vehte jam i mendimit qe aborti duhet te lejohet ! Sigurisht qe kjo mase drastike duhet te ndermerret mbasi te jene bere te gjitha perpjekjet nga ana psikologjike per mos humbjen e ketij femije ( nga shoqeria dhe mjeksia )!

----------


## Thjeshtesia

Jeten dhe vdekjen e ka caktuar vete Zoti ose natyra, per ata qe nuk besojne ne nje fuqi surpreme.  Ajo vjen nga bashkimi i dy njerezve dhe vetem ata kane te drejte te vendosin mbi fatin e jetes.  Sa i dhemb prinderve gruaja ne fjale, nuk i dhemb burrit te saj.  Per prinderit e saj edhe sikur ta shohin ashtu si figure vajzen e tyre, do te ishte nje ngushellim i madh.  Sikur mua te me kishte ndodhur e njejta gje, prinderit e mi kurre nuk do te me kishin lene te vdisja urie.  E them kete sepse i pyeta vete fill pasi degjuam lajmet.  Dashuria e prindit eshte dashuria me e forte natyrore, prandaj mendoj se duhet te jete po ajo dashuri prinderore te vendose per fatin e jetes se krijeses se tyre edhe nese kjo do te thote mbajtja apo heqja e tubit nese ato e shohin te arsyeshme.

Persa i perket abortit, cdo femer qe ka nje fije shpirti dhe dhembshurie duhet te jete kundra tij.  Te dy partneret duhet te jene te ndergjegjeshem per veprimet e tyre dhe t'i kuptojne konsekuencat e tyre.  Nese ti perfshihesh ne marredhenie seksuale me dikend, ka plot masa parandaluese per shtatzanine, rreth te cilave nuk do te shtjellohem ketu.  Jam shume dakord me ligjin qe presidenti Bush ka miratuar kunder abortit te pjeserishem ne ate faze te shtatezanise.  Ajo femer qe kryen ate veper mizore nuk meriton te kete me femije ne jeten e saj, perjashtoj ketu rastet e perdhunimit dhe rrezikut te madh te jetes se nenes.

----------


## shela

nuk jam e te njejtit mendim me asnjerin nga te dy rastet. une do ta kisha shume te veshtire per te mos thene te pamundur qe t'i jepja fund nje jete ne cfaredolloj rrethanash. nqs e ben nje gje te tille besoj se te vret ndergjegja gjithe jeten dhe nuk besoj se ka gje me te keqe sesa te mbash ne ndergjegje nje"krim" te tille.
une kam te drejte te vendos se kur do te jete fundi i jetes sime dhe asnje tjetre sepse vetem ne kete rast mund te silem ne menyre 100% subjektive. nuk eshte rasti persjellja subjektive kur behet fjale per jeten e nje tjetri.
pershendetje te gjitheve.

----------


## ero

Per rastin e pare, eshte e veshtire te gjykosh se kush e ka te drejten per marre vendimin e heqjes se ushqimit te pacientes ne fjale. Pike se pari, mardheniet e dhendrit me krushqite jane te prishuna per punen e parave qe jane marre nga nje "malpractice lawsuit" edhe qe i ka marre burri edhe e dyta ai ka nje te dashur edhe mos gaboj eshte ne procesin e marteses. Sidoqofte ne.qe.se ti ia len ate vendim prindereve atehere duhet qe kur te martohesh te te duhet firma e prindereve, ne anen tjeter edhe partneri ka jeten e tij edhe kurkush nuk e din se cfare eshte duke menduar ose cfare planesh kane, prandaj pse te mos nderhyj shteti me nje vendim objektiv qe pas nje periudhe te caktuar te te hiqen tubat ne.qe.se shpresat e sherimit te pacintes te jene shume te vogla.
Persa i perket rastit te dyte, une jam por-choice pra nena edhe baba kane te drejten se ne.qe.se ato dojne me e linde femijne. Bushi nxorri ligjin kunder abortion por sidoqfte nuk i ka rrite parate per qendrat sociale, bofotrofet qe mbajne femijet pa prinder. (Une mund te permendi rastin e nje fmailje ne New Jersey qe i kishte lene tre femijet qe i kishte adoptu pa hanger tane kohen qe ato kishin jetu tek ajo familje).
Ka shume raste qe prinderit nuk e duan femijne edhe e cojne ne nje nga keto qendrat sociale edhe pastaj femija shkon ne nje familje kot qe e ka marre vetem per te fituar ndihme financiare nga shteti, etc. Keshtu qe pse te mos lejojme prinderit ta marrin ate vendimin qe a dojne me e linde ate femije apo jo?

----------


## Hermir

what up?

----------


## MisCongeniality

Raste si i kesaj vajzes qe po ushqehet me tub bien ne zona gri...dmth, eshte SHUME e veshtire te vendosesh. Por une jam e ketij mendimi ne rastin e saj:

Qellimi i mjekesise eshte qe me mjetet e saj te permiresoje gjendjen e pacientit dhe t'i ktheje atij shendetin, jo qe ta mbaje ate pezull me vite ne uren midis jetes dhe vdekjes. Mjeket kane 13 vjet (13 VJET) qe po e ushqejne kete te shkreten e gjendja e saj eshte e njejte. Ezhete e kokes kane provuar se ajo nuk ka asnje lloj vale aktive; dmth, dhe nese ajo del nga koma neser a pasneser, ajo do jete zarzavate (vegetable) per gjithe jeten e saj.  Dhe me duket sikur po e torturojne kot...sepse shpirti i saj s'ka gjetur qetesi...s'eshte as ne kete bote e as ne tjetren. Prandaj familja duhet ta kuptoje se po kalon ne ekstrem. Mjekesia e ka kryer detyren e saj. Tani te lejojne natyren te marre rrjedhen e saj.

Sa per abortin, e dhashe mendimin tim dhe ne nje teme tjeter. Jam kundra tij pervec rasteve kur shendeti i nenes eshte ne rrezik. 
Eshte me e thjeshte t'a parandalosh problemin qe ne fillim (mos mbet shtatzene) sesa te behesh vrases dhe te jetosh me kete brenge per gjithe jeten.
Per ata qe thone qe femija ishte i paparashikuar, s'kane me se ta mbajne etj. etj, ta dini se Zoti e ka menduar dhe vendin e asaj femije ne bote dhe ndoshta do jete burimi i nje begatie nje dite. 
Po u tregoj rastin e nje cifti shqiptar: Kishin femije por gruaja mbeti shtatzene perseri dhe ishin shume te varfer. Donte ta abortonte femijen se s'kishte me se ta rriste, po me ne fund e mbajti se i erdhi keq.
E lindi vajze dhe ishte shume e bukur; ishte me e dashur nga te gjithe femijet e tjere; me e embel; me e urta; me e sjellshme dhe ishte the glue (mastici) i familjes. Thote e ema sot...i jam fale Zotit qe s'me la te beja krim. 

Une mendoj se nenat e reja nuk kane informacionin e duhur mbi abortin. Nuk i dine pasojat fizike dhe emocionale qe sjell ai tek to sepse perndryshe do mbanin qendrim tjeter.
Ne Massachussetts eshte aprovuar nje ligj i cili e detyron mjekun obstetrik ti jape nenes qe deshiron abort nje pamflete e cila tregon per fazat e fetusin ne uterus (kur fillon zemra te punoje etj).
Mjeku duhet gjithashtu t'i lere nje takim tjeter nenes dhe gjate atij takimi i flet per gjithe ato pasoja negative te abortit dhe ne fund e le nenen te vendose nese deshiron te abortoje apo jo.
E kjo behet qe te rritet edukimi i nenes dhe te zvogelohet numri i aborteve.

Nje gje e di mire...nese do behesha doktoreshe, s'do lejoja kurre qe muret e klinikes sime te ndoteshin nga gjaku i foshnjave te njoma e te pafajshme.

----------


## kolombi

Ne nje dileme te tille,askush nuk ka te drejte te luaje me jeten e nje njeriu.E ndjej ,e kuptoj fare mire gjendjen 13 vjecare te burrit te saj ,ndoshta i rraskapitut i lodhur dhe pa shprese,por nuk i jap te drejten te nenshkruaje aktin e mbylljes se nje jete.Shume bukur ,ashtu sic u shpreh dhe malboroman,munt te nenshkruaje aktin e nje divorci.Por edhe pas kesaj shigjetat helmuese ,do bien mbi ate ,duke thene se braktisi nje zemer ne castet krejt te veshtira e perballe vdekjes qe ishte duke ardhur.

Thone se jeta eshte e embel,por nuk e di cfare shije kaq ne rastin e gruas se historise sone.E sigurte eshte se vete shpirti i saj i derrmuar,i brengosur ,eshte duke u tundur ne djepin e dhimbjes per shume kohe,e ndoshta do te firmoste vete vajtjen sa me pare diku prane krijuesit te njerezimit Zotit.

Sa per mua kurre nuk do kisha kurajo te firmosja vdekjen e nje njeriu te rrjetit tim familjar.

----------


## white_snake

se kemi ne dore ate gje........le et hidhet perpjet jo amerikani por te gjith ne

ate e ka ne dore zoti, na ka preer te gjithve nga nje bilet, se sa e gjat eshet nuk e di as un asti as njeri!

----------


## ice_storm

UNE BESOJ SE NQS JA MERR JETEN DIKUJT 
  DUHET TA PAGUASH ME JETE
  NUK KA JUSTIFIKIME 
  SE ATIJ QE JA MORE JETEN ESHTE 
  7 PASH NEN DHE

----------


## DeuS

" Jeten duhet ta marre vetem AI qe ta dhuron " .... ZOTI.....

Duke lexuar rastin e pare , e vura veten ne poziten e bashkshortit , edhe te falimjes , por edhe te pacientin dhe thashe ketej me vete : Mos o Zot , me provo ne cdo situate qe te duash TI , por jo ne nje te tille..!  Eshte e tmerrshme qe me gjakftohtesi te vendosesh per jeten e dikujt ( sidomos kur e ke njeri te zemres ). 
Nese mjeksia u shpik per te shpetuar jeten e njeriut , atehere ato aparate nuk duhet ti hiqen deri kur Zoti te vendose per fatin e saj. 

Kurse mbi abortin kam qene gjithmone kundra , packa se rrethanat nganjehere keqesohen aq shume sa ai mbetet i vetmi shpetim.

----------


## Clauss

rasti i pare eshte shume shume i veshtire per te shprehur mendim. edhe sikur te jesh ne gjendje te kuptosh qellimet/deshirat/mendimet e burrit/familjes eshte prape shuume e veshtire per te vendosur sipas mua. se s'flasim per divan apo televisor. ne raste te tjera _eythanasia_ besoj se eshte e pranueshme/tolerueshme vecanarisht ne rastet kur "pacienti" ka logjiken/senses. 

 per rastin e abortit jam plotesisht dakort me teorine qe lejon abortet deri ne muajin 2 (nqs s'bej gabim ose x) para se embrioni te filloje te "kuptoje" qe eshte "gjalle". Per mua nje femije (skam akoma keshtu qe mendimet jane filosofike  :buzeqeshje:  ) eshte responsabilitet shume i madh. keshtu qe po qe se sje ne gjendje ate femije ta kesh kujdesh/ushqesh/mbash/edukosh/kulturosh , ta besh njeri si i thone (nenkuptohet secili me standartet e tija), jo vetem 2-3 muajt e pare po gjate gjithe jetes, me gjithe mundesite qe ke, me mire te mos ta sjellesh ne bote.  tani nqs ate dite qe une s'vura ... Zoti kishte qef keshtu qe ngeli me .. , eshte ceshtje tjeter. me lejoni ta dyshoj pak pa dashur te ofendoj asnje njeri/bindje fetare. Peace

----------


## beni67

Ketu behet shume  zhurme per jeten dhe vdekjen. Shume propagande dhe shume komente. Shume njerez fajsojne burrin  ( rasti i pare ) dhe presidentin Bush ( rasti i dyte ) Po pse nuk behet nje zhurme e tille per denimin me vdekje? Ma merr mendja qe edhe disa qe shkruajne ketu pro jetes , nga ana tjeter jane pro denimit me vdekje. A nuk ju duket se ka dicka paradoksale ketu. Per mendimin tim jeta eshte e shenjte dhe asnje nuk ka te drejte te vendose  per te. Sido qe te jete puna ajo nuk eshte prone e askujt bile as e atij qe e posedon. Ajo ( jeta ) eshte prone  e asaj qenijeje supreme qe disa e quajne zot dhe te tjere e quajne natyre.

----------


## miko

hahha jam dakort per here te pare me benin67.ASNJE nuk ka kete te drejte dhe pike

----------


## FierAkja143

ok shume besimtar qenkeni ju..ja lat te gjitha zotit...u know vetem zoti ka te drejt te mari apo te japi jeten....dhe me e forta eshte qe te shumtit ketu nuk e dini fare ca eshte zoti dhe beni bla bla kot (kjo eshte ceshtje tjeter..anyway).

Jeta ka perjashtime dhe nuk eshte vetem ca ligje te shkruar dhe te firmosur....akoma dhe neper gjyqe nuk veprohet vetem me baze ligjin por shikohet dhe ndjenjat njerezore, i psikologjisin situatat dhe simbas rrethanave dalin ne konkluzion.
Ajo qe eshte e sigurt eshte qe ekzistoj e drejta qe ti maresh jeten nje njeriu nga momenti qe eshte ne "gjume" per shume kohe te gjat ose ka ndo nje semundje tjeter dhe vuan dhe qe dihet qe sdo ket sherim...ose ka rraste qe aborti eshte i nevojshem.  
Mos i shikoni gjerat kaq drejte se si thash ka perjashtime....ne shkruajme ketu pa e patur fare iden si ndihen ata njerez qe detyrohen te veprojne ashtu si veprojne...dhe me sa shof na pelqen shume te gjykojme te tjeret...it feels good doesn't it?  :perqeshje: 


Alda.

----------


## FierAkja143

> _Postuar më parë nga ice_storm_ 
> *UNE BESOJ SE NQS JA MERR JETEN DIKUJT 
>   DUHET TA PAGUASH ME JETE
>   NUK KA JUSTIFIKIME 
>   SE ATIJ QE JA MORE JETEN ESHTE 
>   7 PASH NEN DHE*



ishte ise_storm-i dhe po rrinte mire e bukur me te dashuren ne nje park duke ngren akullore (ishte behar..)...vajti ora 10 e nates dhe jasht ishte eresir...vete nje vrases dhe i con ne koke pistoleten shoqes e ices...ice_stormi u mundua te shpetonte shoqen (te cilen e donte me shume se vetja) dhe nxori pistoleten(mos pyesni tani pse mbante pistolet me vete dhe ky se se di) e tij dhe ja drejtovi atij te 'keqit'...po mos ta gjuante sa me shpejt te mundej, ai do ti vriste shoqen....so u tregua me i shpejt ice_storm-i dhe hariti ta vrasi ate para se ti vriste ai shoqen ose ate vet...hmmmm domethen ca duhet te behet ketu me ty? duhet te vrasin sepse mbrojte veten duke cuar nje tjeter 7 pash nen dhe? po te isha une qykatesja ate do kisha ber po ja qe nuk veprohet keshtu.

ka rraste yllo ku qe te dergosh nje njeri 7 metra posht dheut eshte e detyrushme... qe mos te dal dhe shume jasht temes ne rastin e kesaj gruas ketu si eshte me mire, te jet e vdekur dhe posht dheut apo e 'vdekur' dhe lart dheut?

----------


## beni67

O  Fieralda, ne po flasim per ligjet, te drejten shoqerore, dhe jo per instiktet. Ajo qe ke shkruar ti me siper eshte instikti i vetembrojtjes. Logjikisht, me arsye te ftohte dhe aq me teper me ane te ligjeve asnje nuk ka te drejte ti marre jeten tjetrit. Dhe kete e them ne menyre absolute. Dhe po te fillojme te filozofojme nuk do i nxjerrim fundin kurre. Dhe mund te perligjen edhe masakrat me te medha qe ka bere njerezimi.
Faleminderit

----------


## FierAkja143

beni67...e di une per ca flasim...ate example e dhash qe te kuptoj ai qe kishte shkruajtur ate budallekun ne menyre pak qesharake dhe te zakonshme qe ka raste qe DETYROHESH tja maresh jeten tjetrit...dhe ajo "nuk ka justifikime" dhe qe "duhet ta paguash me jete" qe shkruajti ai nuk pi uje fare, vetem tregon qe foli pa patur njohuri ne kete teme dhe thjesht mendonte qe njerezit duhet te hakemerren...si benin stergjyshrit dhe gjysherit tan ne fshat.
hmmm te pash qe po me flet per ligje ketu....ok pra dhe une te them qe me ligj lejohet ta besh nje njeri ti ndaloj zemra (domethen te vdesi)...nuk do rri te kerkoj sections qe te shkruaj ketu ligjin tamam se sbej gjera te tilla jasht zyres  :perqeshje: 


ps. shpejt u kujtova te pergjigjem...po kaq kohe kam qene duke studjuar ne kete ceshtje....j/k  :perqeshje:  hehe anyway ok se kisha pare.

----------

